# The Brazen Brotherhood



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

the ancient ventilators hummed onthe ancient corroded vessel that was known as the hellfire an ancient mess-hall resounded with the sound of laughter for the first time in millenia malek began to walktowards the door with a clank oh boots on metal he opened the rusted door with a slap of his fist.
malek stared around the room at his fellow renagades and laughed revealing several rows of razor sharp teeth as a small daemon scurried past his heavily plated legs 

'so what are you horrible lot up to' he scoffed' as he kicked the scuttleing daemon
his waist mounted sword began to rattle violently and his mark of khorne glowing on his right cheek
'calm,calm' he hissed as he stroked the blade

'so why are you all here??'


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: is this a recruitment thread? cuz I'd like to join in =)

IC:

A marine rose from his seat. His armour was pink, with purple flames on them, his skin as pale as snow. He carried a slender scythe in his hand, had two whips with sharp points on the end attached to his belt and a bolt pistol hanging over his shoulder.

''_Im here to kill that filthsy ssssscum_'' Rictar said. Licking his cheek with his snake-forked tongue. His slender scythe made the well-known buzzing sound of pleasure. Rictar also longed for more pleasure and torture...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Captain Veldt stood up, ignoring the foul heresies the other....things in the room were doing. "I am here to find out more about these so called Dark Powers," said Veldt, a rather obvious lie. He had been sent to the Inquisition to find the roots of this heresy, but he wasn't quite expecting this. He ad to find back up.


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

(sorry this ain't recruitment thread but thanks for the offer)

'the gods of chaos cannot be understood it is impossible to truly discover they're meaning if you do you will be begging for death' malek hissed
'the slaves of the corpse emporer who protected the cadien gate have fallen we will be out of the eye in a week, death to the false emporer!!!' he roared


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

srry but youre planning to RP on your own? :\

or is this just a meeting thread, in which we start the story right away?


----------



## Ferogg the Engulfer (Jul 25, 2008)

'DEATH TO THE FALSE EMPORER' the renagades roared. a certain voice in the crowd standing out. but where was it coming from. all of a sudden a terminator clad figure stood out from the shadows. as Lord Tyrant Ferogg the Engulfer stepped out from the gloom of the hull his lightning claws crackling with green energy and the burning mark of khorne on his helmet glowing imenscely all fell silent.' this is not enough' where the words that came from his vox grill ' we shall fall at the hands of guardsmen and loyalists alike' ' we need daemons and lots of them.....'


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

A figure steps out of the shadows, clad in bloodied robes, perhaps those of a Dark Angel, perhaps of some other Chapter, all that was visible of his face was a raised mark, nondescript from the shadows, but it had a defined swirl to it...

"I am here to find my true foe... the coward hides and skulks in the Eye... you filth are my best hope of finding him" he said, with a voice that spoke of power beyond his size (although barely smaller than any other Marine in the room) and the confidence that he could slay any one man he laid his eyes on.

(OOC, yea, you need to give us something... will you be running this, running and playing, how many are we accepting, when is the cut-off for joining... how will we get more w/out recruiting, these are questions that need answering)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

lol, titan's not going to answer i'm afraid


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Really? Why not, thiz looked quite interezting?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

bloodthrister said:


> srry but youre planning to RP on your own? :
> 
> or is this just a meeting thread, in which we start the story right away?


It most definately was interesting, however I've made this post about a month ago and still no answer :ireful2:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

we could always find someone else to "play god" and tell us wuts going on...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

sounds fine with me...

Ill put up a recruitment thread... That way we'll get more ppl in 
ill call it: The storm recruitment thread

at that thread we can also select a GM


----------

